
Ask HN: An accountability group to finally ship the thing you're working on - arrmn
You start working on a side project, invest your time, you&#x27;re really excited about it and everything you&#x27;re going to do with it, but then it slowly fades out, because there is another cool new project that you&#x27;ve started, there is another article that you could read, there is another show that you need to watch and so on. So you &quot;pause&quot; this project, someday I&#x27;m going to finish it.<p>It&#x27;s the same case with my current project, so I was thinking about starting a small accountability group where everyone has the same goal, to launch something.<p>I was thinking about creating a skype group, everyone sets a date and reports regularly on his track.<p>What does hn think about it?
======
HeyLaughingBoy
Why? If you're so easily distracted, perhaps the thing you're working on isn't
very interesting to you. There is zero value in finishing something just so
you can say "I finished it."

IOW: quitting is underrated.

------
jtfairbank
I don't think an open community would work very well. The signal::noise ratio
for each individual would be very high and they would have no social
obligation to follow up with eachother. It seems no different than posting the
latest update to Facebook / a blog / HN / Product Hunt.

My two cents is to find driven people you already know and get a small group
(5-10) together to do this.

YC does this by subdividing its now larger batches into different groups that
meet together with their mentors every two weeks. On my own, I created a slack
channel with about 10 other U of I founders. We can all commiserate about our
startups, help eachother out with intros, and share good news and progress.
Its more meaningful as well due to the shared friendships and history.

PS: If you're an Illini founder hit me up to join our slack. :)

~~~
goodJobWalrus
I have just started a similar experiment, but matching people one-on-one,
precisely because of the social obligation you mentioned.

More here:

[http://peermentors.xyz/](http://peermentors.xyz/)

------
MiddTech
Sounds like a "mastermind" or something approximating one.

There is a service for matching people together for masterminds - >
[https://mastermindjam.com/](https://mastermindjam.com/)

Just to be clear, there is no requirement to use a/the service, if you have
people you know that works too.

There is a lot of information around about structure and potential pitfalls as
well as their solutions.

Edit: No explanation

Edit: Clarification

~~~
arrmn
Yes it should be something like a mastermind group, I'll check out the link
later do you have any experience with the service?

~~~
NicheDiver
I've been matched by this service as well. For me, it also took a while to get
matched but I knew going into it that there would be a waiting period. (We're
not all easy to match, ya know?)

After 9 weeks, half my group quit but customer support was very responsive and
my group is now 100% full again.

If you don't have the right people in your network or you don't have time to
be "interviewing" a bunch of people to make up your own mastermind group, then
a service like this is a no-brainer.

